# Critique On My Riding?



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

are those bare feet in thaat second and fourth pictures! bad xvannaislifex! bad! aside from that (if you are in fact barefoot) everything seems pretty good over all, but remember heels down.


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

Hahaha. Yes! Most of the time I would wear flip flops to the barn and took them off when I would go riding. I've been trying to get in the habit of keeping my heels down. But thank you!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Personally your stirrups are a hole or two too long and so you have to reach with your toes to keep them (in the pictures) If they were a bit shorter, you could really streeeetttchhh down and use your leg and seat more to your advantage, especially if you engaged your calf muscle by rolling your ankle upward so your heel was facing down and toes a little up.

But very impressive  You look happy

Also any ab work you can do will help you not lean on the reins, and stay glued to the saddle and horse (bareback) even more


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You need to keep your hands down in the third one. And bare feets is a bad idea lol! Also these photos aren't the best to critique. Especially the 2nd, 3rd, and last one. We cant really crit these ones!

Love how happy you look!


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

The first photo is most recent. The rest are from last spring-fall. I've gotten a lot better on my sitting trot while bareback and don't move off her back at all. She's still green and it can take a lot to steer her sometimes but she's getting better! I've been trying to teach her to neck rein too so my reins always look weird. I'm hoping I'll get better pictures soon, but thanks! I'll check my saddle next time I'm at the barn but I grew a lot since I last rode in it so I'm not sure that it'll need adjusting. Also, at my new barn, I have to ride in shoes and a helmet. :L


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Its a little hard to critique these like pinto tess said. Your not really doing too much in the pics. Do you have any more of you riding?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes I definitely like the first photo the most.. glad it's the most recent  Just work on using your entire leg to your advantage, calf included.


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, I don't do much with my horse. She's still lazy from the winter and I'm getting her back into getting ridden now. I jumped her a few times over a half-foot branch and she hated it, so I won't use her for jumping, just a trail horse. I usually don't use my lower leg at a walk but I do at a trot.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm... Looks pretty good. Your stirrups should be shorter, heels down, and keep your hands a lil bit lower. And wear shoes. 

Nice double casts, BTW XD


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

You would comment Sam. I keep my hands up because she doesn't like turning, Shoes are no fun, I didn't check my saddle but that might be the shortest that they go, and my casts look awesome. I'm just a boss.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

shoes are no fun? Bloody broken feet are no fun. But, I guess they're your feet.


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

I know what the risks are. I'm not stupid. I've been stepped on before. The worst thing that's happened to me is a bruised bone and I was wearing shoes. Shoes don't protect from everything.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been stepped on a lot too and shoes dont protect everything... but...

Viewing a thread - Wear your **** BOOTS!!!


Is it really worth it?


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

do what you want, im not gonna be the boot police. i do have first hand experience having a bare foot cantered over by a 1100lb horse with shoes...that hurt but nothing broke miraculously!


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Wear boots around horses!!!! If they step on your foot you will be sorry!!


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

I've seen that thread with the girl who hurt her foot. I've been stepped on more times than I can count by all different sized horses. Neither of my horses have shoes which is less dangerous. The last time I fell off, I wasn't wearing shoes and I fell completely into a gravel driveway. I got a few cuts on my feet and I broke my right hand and left wrist. So, feet are the first thing that would get hurt. But if I get hurt, then I get hurt. Horses can be dangerous and I'm fully aware of it.


----------



## bigbayboy (Jun 25, 2012)

All I have to say is that I'm totally envious of how much fun you were able to have with your horses throughout your childhood. I would never have been able to get away with that kind of stuff. Everything was so strict and structured...lessons, trainers, shows....blah, blah, blah. I'm a good rider today because of it, but looking back, I don't think I ever really "enjoyed" my horses. Horses=work. But hey, now I'm a big girl and I can do what the heck I want (but I'm not brave enough to ever ride barefoot lol)


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

xVannaIsLifex said:


> Hahaha. Yes! Most of the time I would wear flip flops to the barn and took them off when I would go riding. I've been trying to get in the habit of keeping my heels down. But thank you!


Tsk tsk! Just be careful! Broken toes suck! And theres not much you can do about them


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm fearless when it comes to riding. I've ridden many different horses and have gained confidence with every single one. I'm a fairly high leveled rider. I'm not a perfect rider but I'm good at staying on and controlling a horse. I got my Morgan when I was 6 for Christmas. When summer came around, I would go swimming with my sister, get out, put on shorts and flip-flops, and go riding with her. I would kick off my shoes and be are foot. He used to step on my feet on a daily basis and he never even bruised my foot. Since he never injured me, it never phased me that I would get hurt if I got stepped on. Yes, now I know that I can get hurt. I've know that for some time now but I'm not concerned like most people. I understand what you mean but it's my choice. I'm not encouraging anyone to stop wearing shoes or anything.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like you are having fun and are enjoying your horse, that's my critique!


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

looks great! just keep your heals down (i know you have heard that about 30 times so far in thias thread). also, though i am not a fan of broken toes, if my barn poli9cy alowed me to ride barefoot, i would


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Shorten your stirrups some and put your heels down.


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm going to shorten them tomorrow before I ride. I worked on keeping my heels down last time. My saddle doesn't hep me keep them that way. It's a new saddle and the leather connecting to my stirrups is still pretty stiff so it's twice as hard to keep my heels that way, but I'm working on it!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Vanna don't force them down. Think about stretching your leg down. You may be pinching at the knee which is making it harder to keep your legs relaxed.


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay! I'll try that. I'm going to have someone video tape my riding today and I'll post it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Good deal :wink: Have a fun ride


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

I shortened my stirrups and it helped a lot. My heels were down most of the time and my horse was great. She did everything I asked.


----------

